

CoFounder, a print magazine about EU startups, launches today - olegp
http://igg.me/at/cofounder

======
dsarle
One of the co-founders of CoFounder here.

It seems a little weird that just about a year ago, I thought that going back
to print is crazy and yet here we are. Exciting.

Happy to answer any questions about CoFounder, ArcticStartup, media in general
(I am also involved in #EUTechWriters), etc.

~~~
olegp
Have you come across Sekret Firmy, the Russian startup magazine? I found it
surprisingly good:
[http://www.kommersant.ru/sf/](http://www.kommersant.ru/sf/)

Does anyone know of any other good region specific startup magazines that are
in print?

~~~
dsarle
There is the tech magazine in Germany for example:
[http://t3n.de/](http://t3n.de/)

There is also Tech City News in London.

------
tormeh
My first thought was "Print? How quaint." but it's a lot better for archival
purposes and consumers expect online articles for free, but print is not
perceived as worthless to the same degree.

~~~
dsarle
My first thought when Tarmo came up to us too. But after a while, I realized
many things which are very neat about print.

Just the freedom of not caring about traffic for example. That means that
traffic does not affect your content at all. No click-bait stories, no content
that tries to force users to go somewhere. Just pure journalism.

------
freetonik
I've read a bit form the first issue during Slush '14, very good quality, both
writing and production.

------
kittikatti
Quality comes in all shapes and forms. Print is redefining itself through
startup ecosystem. Super cool!

------
janameri
It's been a while already since I bought a copy of Wired..

